# Location length



## HLGStrider (Aug 7, 2002)

OK, when did there suddenly start to be a limit on how long one's location could be? I had a perfectly good Weird Al quote and it worked for at least 24 hours and now it says too long? Come on... You could at least give a girl a warning... Geez... Dang.
Mean people.


----------



## Walter (Aug 8, 2002)

But, but... elgee ... I can't speak on behalf of the powers of this forum, but I would like to share my standpoint as one of the members:

I presume that the location field at some point was intended to give some information about an actual location of the user. And not for a poem, a quote, a political statement or whatever. And as such it makes perfect sense to limit the space available for this field to a certain number of characters. If the members start abusing the location-filed for whatever, I think it only fair and just when the possibilities for this abuse get restricted somehow.

And, yes, I find the entries in the locations field slightly annoying, when they have no connexion to an actual or assumed location...


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 8, 2002)

I've got to go with Walter on this one. Put your Weird Al quote in your signature and your location in the location field (it doesn't have to be your real location, put insanity or something).


----------



## ReadWryt (Aug 8, 2002)

While the exploitation of any and all aspects of the forum for your personal enjoyment is normally encouraged, in this matter the Webmaster decided that the rediculous length of some of the locations was creating confusion and extra work for the database that was not in the best interest of all the members. While it is recognized that the Location Field is important to the Role Players for the purpose of doing whatever it is they do in their section, it was decided that in order to achieve a simplification of work for the system, and to decrease confusion on the part of members as well as make the Member Data field less cluttered, the length of the Location was reduced from the length it had been. Therefore there can be no more 128 character diatribes in the spot originally intended for identifying the geographic location of the poster.


----------



## Uminya (Aug 8, 2002)

I remember a particular instance of a location that was about 4 good paragraphs in length...very annoying (especially because the person was a one-line spamming ba..d person  )

Location is definitely for location (real, imagined, or hallucinated)...put personal statements in your signature or on the Biography section of your profile (but follow the rules for those too!).


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 8, 2002)

As I said, I wouldn't mind it so much, if they would just give a girl a warning. It was fine and then it wasn't...


----------

